# Pyometra; 8 month old



## Moras-momma (Jun 3, 2015)

Well just got home from the vet. We went in for an initial visit because when I got home last night I got her out of her cage to cuddle her and she was twitching
really bad and acting really spazzy and jumping around. This morning I took her in and they couldn't find anything out during the initial check up. So they put her under anesthesia and did an xray 
and ultrasound, they came back said my little Mora has Pyometra which is a swelling of the uterus caused by a change in
hormones. The vet told me that the best bet is surgery, we went in with our max emergency fund, but on the way to the vet my transmission actually died so we had to apply for care credit once 
we got there because our cash had to go for the vehicle. So we did get approved but not enough for the surgery, they sent us home with antibiotics, an anti inflammatory/pain med, and soft food. 
(She has also had a change in eating habits and has had loose stools.) The Vet told
me that even with the surgery the prognosis was only 50/50 and with the antibiotics it could be less. I'm so scared, worried, and heartbroken. And to make matters worse when he finished the exam 
he said he found a bruise on her back leg (which I've never seen before) Now we just got home and she is dragging the
leg which she was NOT doing this morning. I don't know what to think I'm so devastated I just hope she is not suffering. :/ Has anyone else had a hedgie with this before?


----------

